

IBM strikes Docker deal and rolls out its own Containers beta - bboreham
http://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-strikes-docker-deal-and-rolls-out-its-own-containers-beta/

======
bboreham
IBM's announcement: [https://developer.ibm.com/bluemix/2014/12/04/ibm-
containers-...](https://developer.ibm.com/bluemix/2014/12/04/ibm-containers-
beta-docker/)

